# 'Old TTOC'



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Sorry if this has been explained before but what is the current status of the old (Russell's) TTOC ? - I understand he was finishing but i was under the impression there would still be something until membership ran out. Having renewed in November I think all i have recieved is one newsletter since then.

I guess i'm not the only one who renewed just before the 'old' club finished - what happen to our subscriptions ?

Mike


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I also was under the impression, but can't comment about subscriptions or the running of the old club, because I haven't a clue....

You could always email Russell :-/


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

I've tried e-mailing him before and have never got a reply.

I'll try again.

At the moment i feel a bit cheated as there must be a load of peolple that renew/joined when the TTOC badge was being sourced (in Nov). :-[

thanks anyway.

Mike


----------

